# biliary colic



## fisherdawnmarie (Nov 13, 2008)

How would you code biliary colic if the patient has already had a cholecystectomy?

Thank you.


----------



## jbaird (Nov 14, 2008)

Has the patient been diagnosed with Postcholecystectomy syndrome which is described as Jaundice or abdominal pain following cholecystectomy?  If not, I would code 576.9, Unspecified disorder of biliary tract.  If the chart documents pain for this visit, you could also consider just using that.


----------

